# *Königsmörder* Nicht mehr lange?



## umi73 (24. Juni 2010)

Aloha!

Ich habe schon mal versucht gestern, diese Frage in einem anderen Thread unterzubringen, aber ich denke, das haben zu wenig Leute mitbekommen, um eine befriedigende Antwort zu erhalten ;-)

Also, ich habe Leute in der Gilde, die schon seit längerem sagen, das der Titel Königsmörder rausgepatcht wird, sobald der ICC Buff eine gewisse Höhe erreicht hat.......da dieser inzwischen ja schon bei 25% ist und die 30% in ein paar Wochen winken wollte ich doch jetzt mal ganz sicher gehen, ob ich mich diesem Unternehmen (Königsmörder) entspannt widmen kann oder ob das in den nächsten 4 Wochen stattfinden muß!

Hat jemand irgendwo mal was mitbekommen, das der Titel rausgepatcht wird? Oder ist das nur ein Gerücht, welches sich hartnäckig hält? 

Bin auf Eure Antworten gespannt...

Grüße

Umi


----------



## Cazor (24. Juni 2010)

umi73 schrieb:


> Oder ist das nur ein Gerücht, welches sich hartnäckig hält?




Glaub, so ist es. Es laufen jetzt schon Leute mit heroischem Instanz/Craftingequip rum, die den titel haben, also den brauchen sie nun nicht mehr rauspatchen.


----------



## DontaDella (24. Juni 2010)

Ich nehme an Königsmörder wird nicht rausgenommen. Arthas war einer der Wichtigsten Bosse in WoW, und ich glaube nicht das sie den Titel wegnehmen sonst wär es nur ne gewöhnliche Raid instanz wie jede andere auch, aber es ist ICC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wen Blizz das wirklich machen sollte wär ich bissel wütend auf sie... lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorinis2142 (24. Juni 2010)

Der Titel Königsmörder wird frühestens mit dem Erscheinen von Cataclysm verschwinden.

Die liegt unter Anderem daran, dass man den Stärkungszauber alternativ auch ausschalten kann und die Instanz ohne ihn besuchen kann.


----------



## Bandit 1 (24. Juni 2010)

umi73 schrieb:


> Aloha!
> 
> Ich habe schon mal versucht gestern, diese Frage in einem anderen Thread unterzubringen, aber ich denke, das haben zu wenig Leute mitbekommen, um eine befriedigende Antwort zu erhalten ;-)
> 
> ...



Du wirst hier - ohne das ich die anderen Post gelesen habe - hier nur wieder die gleichen Sinnfreien Antworten zu lesen bekommen.

"Klar, hat doch schon eh jeder Noob"
"Wenn du den jetzt noch nicht hast, dann hast du ihn nicht verdient"

und mein alltime-favorite:

"Ich habe mir den Titel *erarbeitet* und jetzt kriegt ihn jeder in den A.... geschoben, mimimimi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



usw.


----------



## eb:Wolv (24. Juni 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Du wirst hier - ohne das ich die anderen Post gelesen habe - hier nur wieder die gleichen Sinnfreien Antworten zu lesen bekommen.
> 
> "Klar, hat doch schon eh jeder Noob"
> "Wenn du den jetzt noch nicht hast, dann hast du ihn nicht verdient"
> ...



vielleicht hättest die doch lesen solln!


----------



## Fürst Illidan Sturmgrimm (24. Juni 2010)

Der Titel wird erst dann rausgepatcht wenn Blizzard es im Bluepost ankündigt vorher nicht. Es sollen erstmal die Ulduar-Belohnungen Glory of Ulduar Raider / Observed rausgepatcht werden. Kingslayer wird uns wohl noch ne ganze Weile erhalten bleiben. Außerdem für jeden zugänglich weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad ähnlich wie bei Held der eisigen Weite angesiedelt ist. Wahrscheinlich damit ihn auch jeder zumindest im Normalmode legen kann, weil er doch schon sehr wichtig ist, für die Geschichte.


----------



## Freakypriest (24. Juni 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Du wirst hier - ohne das ich die anderen Post gelesen habe - hier nur wieder die gleichen Sinnfreien Antworten zu lesen bekommen.



Leider bist du der erste


Und zum TE soweit ich weis ist noch nichts bekannt. Aber wenn sie ihn rausnehmen sollten wird es sicher lich wochen vorher angekündigt. So wird es bei Titeln und Mounts fast immer gemacht.


----------



## Fedaykin (24. Juni 2010)

eb:Wolv schrieb:


> vielleicht hättest die doch lesen solln!




Warum?


----------



## Nussecke (24. Juni 2010)

@ eb:Wolv
Ich gehe Morgens um 5.00 Uhr aus dem Haus und komme so gegen 17.00 Uhr wieder danach verbringe ich ein wenig meiner zeit mit meinen Kids danach spiele ich so 1-2 Std. WoW. Habe den Titel bis jetzt noch nicht, werde aber Morgen meinen Account Löschen da ich wohl nicht würdig bin dieses Spiel zu spielen. Ach ja bin jetzt zu hause weil ich Urlaub habe, und was mache ich schreibe einen Text und könnte genauso gut WoW spielen.
„Spießigkeit ist nichts anderes als Intoleranz.“


----------



## Akanis (24. Juni 2010)

Warum sollte der Titel im moment rausgenommen werden?
Der Titel Held der eisigen Weiten gibs ja auch noch und der wurde auch nicht rausgenommen.

Ich würde mich eher um den Titel *Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs* sorgen machen da durch den Patch den immer mehr Leute bekommen werden was im moment nur die richtig guten Spieler haben.


----------



## Trypio (24. Juni 2010)

Ich habe Tatsächlich gestern ein Ticket dies bezüglich geschrieben in der Antwort stand in etwa folgendes:

Wir Gamemaster dürfen nicht über künftige Spieländerungen berichten, aber es ist uns nicht bekannt, dass in Zukunft der Titel entfernt wird sollte dies dennoch geschehen so wird Rechtzeitig im Forum dazu berichtet


So ungefähr stand es dort. =)


----------



## Philine (24. Juni 2010)

mir wäre das egal ob der Titel bleibt oder nicht 
würde damit eh net rumlaufen, weil ich den doof finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## umi73 (24. Juni 2010)

> Und zum TE soweit ich weis ist noch nichts bekannt. Aber wenn sie ihn rausnehmen sollten wird es sicher lich wochen vorher angekündigt. So wird es bei Titeln und Mounts fast immer gemacht.



Darum ging es mir halt, ob da schon mal was zu gesagt wurde von Blizzard.......
Irgendwie hatten diese Aussagen meiner Gildenkollegen mich etwas unsicher gemacht ;-)

Lieben Dank schon mal für die zahlreichen Antworten......


----------



## refload (24. Juni 2010)

Ahhhhh!! Es ist mal wieder so weit. Habe schon drauf gewartet. Der Buff wird auf 25% erhöht und es gibt wieder 3-30 neue Threads "Königsmörder nicht mehr lange" bla blubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also um es noch mal klar zu stellen:

WENN der Titel abgeschafft wird kündigt Blizzard ds genau 4 Wochen (min.) vorher an. Also wird es den Titel auch mit 25% Buff geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vote for close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (24. Juni 2010)

Ich meine Blizzard verfolgt das System:

"Alles für alle"

Somit werden sie den Titel nicht herauspatchen. 




Zudem, der Ulduardrache kannst noch heute holen und da frage ich mich auch warum damals die Naxx-drakes gepatcht wurden. Als wurde der Chef ausgetauscht.


----------



## refload (24. Juni 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Ich meine Blizzard verfolgt das System:
> 
> "Alles für alle"
> 
> ...



Doch werden Sie. Das wurde schon angeündigt. Den wirds nicht ewig geben. Aber ums noch mal zu sagen ^^

WENN der Titel abgeschafft wird kündigt Blizzard ds genau 4 Wochen (min.) vorher an. Also wird es den Titel auch mit 25% Buff geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (24. Juni 2010)

Was soll ich mit königsmörder. Braumeister passt ey viel besser zu nem zwerg.


----------



## Alucaard (24. Juni 2010)

Wurde doch schon vor Urzeiten geschrieben das der Titel ab einer gewissen Buffhöhe rausgepatcht wird.
Meine da gibst auch nen Blueposts zu und dann wo es geschehn soll war bei 30 % Buffhöhe was aber auch dann mehr als verständlich ist.


----------



## DeusExMachina (24. Juni 2010)

also ehrlich, ich kann nicht verstehen warum über einen titel und was damit angeblich passieren soll, so ein "hype" gemacht wird... gibts keine anderen sorgen???


----------



## Rellston1 (24. Juni 2010)

Also wenn Blizz es Rauspatcht, denke ich Das es erst mit dem Addon geschieht!


----------



## bloodstar (24. Juni 2010)

kann blizz doch egal sein wieviele Leute den Titel haben...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (24. Juni 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Zudem, der Ulduardrache kannst noch heute holen und da frage ich mich auch warum damals die Naxx-drakes gepatcht wurden. Als wurde der Chef ausgetauscht.


Ulduar bot mit T9 mehr herrausforderung als naxx mit T8.
/e: manche erfolge sind heute immernoch schwer.


----------



## ftgzu (24. Juni 2010)

Akanis schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eher um den Titel *Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs* sorgen machen da durch den Patch den immer mehr Leute bekommen werden was im moment nur die richtig guten Spieler haben.



Ja aber echt! Ich bin ein besserer Spieler und will auch das ihr das sofort seht! Wenn da jeder mit rumläuft bin ich aber angepisst! Ich bin was Besseres!


----------



## Ju.Le (24. Juni 2010)

die uldu mounts sind nicht rausgepatcht weil auch so mancher mit t10 heute noch an yogg +1 oder mimi hm scheitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naxx hingegen is reinrennen, pullen, umhauen, weiter rennen, movment nicht wirklich erforderlich.


----------



## Bingbongbing (24. Juni 2010)

Der titel wird NICHT rausgepatched, ich habe mit einem GM drüber gesprochen.


Mfg Bing


----------



## umi73 (24. Juni 2010)

> also ehrlich, ich kann nicht verstehen warum über einen titel und was damit angeblich passieren soll, so ein "hype" gemacht wird... gibts keine anderen sorgen???



"Sorgen" mache ich mir um andere Dinge, kannste glauben! ;-)
aber interessieren tut´s mich trotzdem......



> Wurde doch schon vor Urzeiten geschrieben das der Titel ab einer gewissen Buffhöhe rausgepatcht wird.
> Meine da gibst auch nen Blueposts zu und dann wo es geschehn soll war bei 30 % Buffhöhe was aber auch dann mehr als verständlich ist.



Haben dann anscheinend nicht so viele Leute gesehen, wenn ich das hier so lese.......
Mist!


----------



## Bipun (24. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe mal der bleibt ich hab den noch nicht ;_; meine gilde geht nimma raiden und ne stamm grp hab ich auch noch keine leider schafft man den mit rnd grps nur sehr selten^^


----------



## kneubi (24. Juni 2010)

Ich will ja nicht schwarzmalen.... aber ich glaube ein GM weiss nicht wirklich darüber bescheid, was Blizzard im Hauptquartier ausbrütet was rausgenommen wird und was nicht. Ein GM weiss höchsten ob es mal angekündigt wurde....

Ich würde sagen der Titel bleibt, bis Blizzard etwas ankündigt und dann beim nächsten Patch den Titel entfernt... wartet einfach auf Ankündigungen von Blizzard.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juni 2010)

Ju.Le schrieb:


> naxx hingegen is reinrennen, pullen, umhauen, weiter rennen, movment nicht wirklich erforderlich.


Jaaaaa das sagt jeder... bis die T10-Imba-Bombergruppe vor Heigan steht und sich an ihm dumm und dämlich wiped, weil kaum einer den Tanz kann. Erst letztens wieder erlebt. Der Boss ist Movement par excellence, gibt kaum einen der mehr erfordert. Also soviel zum ultraleichten Naxx. Und auch Ulduar dürfte für viele spätestens ab Aurijaya eine Herausforderung werden, den Eisenrat und Ignis dürften viele gar nicht kennen geschweige denn besiegen können. Zumindest was Random-Raids angeht.

Also besseres Equip heißt nicht automatisch besseres Können! Und darum sollen sie sowohl den Titel als auch die Ulduar-Drachen ruhig drinlassen, weil der Ottonormalspieler auch auf längere Sicht nicht so ohne weiteres rankommen wird.


----------



## tuerlich (24. Juni 2010)

mir fehlt noch herold der titanen... leider hab ich aus platzgründen meine alten sachen weggeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. aber solche titel sind doch 100 mal mehr wert, als kingslayer. da interessiert keine gs. skill pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich würde mal interessieren, was kingslayer bringt, ausser eben um hardmodes freizuschalten? die wirklich schweren titel sind herold der titanen, eroberer von ulduar und immernoch unverwüstlicher/unsterblicher. im moment arbeiten (und ja, nach ner weile is es arbeit ^^) wir an licht des morgens. 10er hc is auch nich mehr so hart mit dem 25% buff. bei uns laufen schon mehrere mit bezwinger des gefallenen königs rum. is auch nix besonderes mehr.

ich persönlich hab seit ewigkeiten "jenkis" an. posen ist halt nicht so meins.


----------



## Bandit 1 (24. Juni 2010)

DeusExMachina schrieb:


> also ehrlich, ich kann nicht verstehen warum über einen titel und was damit angeblich passieren soll, so ein "hype" gemacht wird... gibts keine anderen sorgen???



Doch, schaffen wir am Sonntag die Inselaffen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (24. Juni 2010)

refload schrieb:


> Doch werden Sie. Das wurde schon angeündigt. Den wirds nicht ewig geben. Aber ums noch mal zu sagen ^^
> 
> WENN der Titel abgeschafft wird kündigt Blizzard ds genau 4 Wochen (min.) vorher an. Also wird es den Titel auch mit 25% Buff geben.
> 
> ...



Jetzt komm. Jeder dachte doch das sie die Drachen mitte PDK entfernen weil schon mit 245er equip war Brandmeister keine Kunst mehr sondern eher ein Movementproblem als das man dem Enrage nahe kommt. Jetzt mit 264erequip ist es ja 0 Problem mehr. Gut der Movement bleibt aber der Fight ist dermassen verkürzt.


Warum wurden dann die naxxdrachen entfernt? Sie snd auch nur dmg und Movement.

Naja egal^^ der Titel wird nie entfernt weil sonst der Casual motzt, der sich sagt ich möchte das gerne auch schaffen. Der Pro wird das aber nie verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 


Für mich ist dieser Titel eher so was wo symbolisiert: Dieser Spieler hats geschafft, hat er gut gemacht. "Normal-Mode" clear.


----------



## refload (24. Juni 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Jetzt komm. Jeder dachte doch das sie die Drachen mitte PDK entfernen weil schon mit 245er equip war Brandmeister keine Kunst mehr sondern eher ein Movementproblem als das man dem Enrage nahe kommt. Jetzt mit 264erequip ist es ja 0 Problem mehr. Gut der Movement bleibt aber der Fight ist dermassen verkürzt.
> 
> 
> Warum wurden dann die naxxdrachen entfernt? Sie snd auch nur dmg und Movement.
> ...



Es geht hier nicht um den Naxx Drachen oder sonst was. Fakt ist nur: Es wird von Blizzard vorher angekündigt. Der Ulduar Drache wird also auch nich auf einmal weg sein. Blizzard hat versprochen solche Änderungen 4 Wochen vorher bekannt zu geben, so das jeder noch die Chance hat es zu versuchen. Es geht also viel mehr um eine generelle Aussage bon Blizzard, dier diesen Thread unsinnig macht da sich die Frage jeder selbst beantworten kann.


----------



## Leonalis (24. Juni 2010)

Ja vor gut 1 jahr haben sie das gesagt,. gemacht wurde nix. der wird wie alles andere vor dem Add on entfernt weil mit lv 85 es keine kunst mehr ist.

Damit werden Titel wie Königsmörder,. Herold der Titanen, Sternenrufer usw. entfernt


----------



## Shaila (24. Juni 2010)

Immer diese Forderungen, dass etas entfernt werden soll, mit dem einzigen Grund, dass es andere nicht erreichen können/dürfen. Immer der selbe Käse und jedes mal fass ich mir wieder an den Kopf.


----------



## Suicique (24. Juni 2010)

Fürst schrieb:


> Der Titel wird erst dann rausgepatcht wenn Blizzard es im Bluepost ankündigt vorher nicht. Es sollen erstmal die Ulduar-Belohnungen Glory of Ulduar Raider / Observed rausgepatcht werden. Kingslayer wird uns wohl noch ne ganze Weile erhalten bleiben. Außerdem für jeden zugänglich weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad ähnlich wie bei Held der eisigen Weite angesiedelt ist. Wahrscheinlich damit ihn auch jeder zumindest im Normalmode legen kann, weil er doch schon sehr wichtig ist, für die Geschichte.



Observed ist das der Algalon Titel Sternenrufer? Wo stand denn das der rausgenommen wird?Oder ist das nur deine Meinung?


----------



## Trisch (24. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> mir wäre das egal ob der Titel bleibt oder nicht
> würde damit eh net rumlaufen, weil ich den doof finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja genau, Magicseeker ist eh vierl cooler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (24. Juni 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> mir fehlt noch herold der titanen... leider hab ich aus platzgründen meine alten sachen weggeschmissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haha genau, Neriat Jenkins. Ein Seelenverwandter.


----------



## Honores (24. Juni 2010)

Ich würde einfach mal behaupten der Titel bleibt bis Cata kommt.
Als beispiel Champion der Naaru und Hand von A'dal, die beiden Tiel sind auch erst mit WotLK verschwunden, außer man hat die entsprechende Quest-Reihe angefangen bevor der Pre-Patch kam.
Und wenns doch vorher weg kommt ists auch nicht so tragisch. Den Erfolg das man Arthas gelegt hat bekommt man trotzdem noch und Titel gibts mehr als genug und vor allem genug die sich besser anhören.


Und bevor Königsmörder raus kommt, sollte dann erstmal Held der eisigen Weiten, Die Ulduar Titel (samt Algalon Titel) sowie die Titel ausem Obsi raus genommen werden.

So long


----------



## KingNothing22 (24. Juni 2010)

Der Titel is mir relativ egal. Ich hoffe nur, dass sie die Frostbrutbezwinger mounts drin lassen. Derzeit packen wir das mit meiner Gilde nicht wirklich. Trotzdem will ich den unbedingt mal haben. Gibt kein Mount das mehr Style hat für nen dk =)


----------



## Cazor (24. Juni 2010)

Der Protodrachen für U25er HMs hat mehr Style, finde ich. Mein DK wird ihn hoffentlich noch bekommen..


----------



## Belphega (24. Juni 2010)

Die Protodrachen aus Ulduar werden mit dem Rubinsanktum - oder mit dem 30%Buff raus kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat zumindest ein GM angedeutet. Wir werden sehn.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (24. Juni 2010)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die Protodrachen aus Ulduar werden mit dem Rubinsanktum - *oder mit dem 30%Buff* raus kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wäre schwachsinn da der Buff nicht direkt etwas mit uldu zu tun hat. (ok es wäre leichter an gear zu kommen und somit würden die Erfolge leichter fallen)
Und rubinsanktum soll ja schon nächste Woche rauskommen und Blizzard hat gesagt dass sie alle reimplementierungen im Vorraus (glaube es waren 4Wochen vorher) bekanntgeben.


----------



## Belphega (24. Juni 2010)

Leider haben sie das auch von den Naxx-Protos gesagt und diese warn plötzlich mit nem Contentpatch weg :/


----------



## Cazor (24. Juni 2010)

ja nu macht mir keine Angst^^
Ich hab auch davon gehört. Aber ich halte das für ein Gerücht. Wunschdenken.
Mir fehlen noch4 Hardmodes.. 14/25 geröstete Eisenzwerge, http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=3189, http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=3163, http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=3188.


----------



## Belphega (24. Juni 2010)

mir nur noch yogg ._. aber stressen will ich mich jetz nicht. 2 erfolge noch bis zum frostwyrm.. der is grad wichtiger obwohl er noch nicht raus kommt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juni 2010)

kein bluepost, kein rauspatchen so einfach. er bleibt weiterhin, ist eh nicht wertvoll. für progamer gibts die 2 hm titel die otto normalspieler selbst mit 30% nicht schafft


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum sich jemand den Titel anzeigen lässt. Es gibt kaum einen hässlicher klingenden.


----------



## Exid (25. Juni 2010)

Der Titel ist so spannend wie "der eisigen Weiten", "Jenkins", " der/die Geduldige"

also ein scheiß den jeder Gimp hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt 100x bessere Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir ist das schon peinlich mit Königsmörder in Dala rumzustehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (25. Juni 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Ja vor gut 1 jahr haben sie das gesagt,. gemacht wurde nix. der wird wie alles andere vor dem Add on entfernt weil mit lv 85 es keine kunst mehr ist.
> 
> Damit werden Titel wie Königsmörder,. *Herold der Titanen*, Sternenrufer usw. entfernt



Gerade das ebend nicht, grad auf 85 wirste kein Herold der Titanen....


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Juni 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa das sagt jeder... bis die T10-Imba-Bombergruppe vor Heigan steht und sich an ihm dumm und dämlich wiped, weil kaum einer den Tanz kann. Erst letztens wieder erlebt. Der Boss ist Movement par excellence, gibt kaum einen der mehr erfordert. Also soviel zum ultraleichten Naxx. Und auch Ulduar dürfte für viele spätestens ab Aurijaya eine Herausforderung werden, den Eisenrat und Ignis dürften viele gar nicht kennen geschweige denn besiegen können. Zumindest was Random-Raids angeht.
> 
> Also besseres Equip heißt nicht automatisch besseres Können! Und darum sollen sie sowohl den Titel als auch die Ulduar-Drachen ruhig drinlassen, weil der Ottonormalspieler auch auf längere Sicht nicht so ohne weiteres rankommen wird.



Selbst Heigan ist inzwischen ne Lachnummer, wo nur die Melees noch ein wenig Movement brauchen. Mittlerweile haust du den Boss schon in der ersten Phase von 100 auf 0%, das heißt...außer den Melees braucht keiner zu tanzen.


----------



## Vadesh (25. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie einen Titel rauspatchen. Die Drachen haben immerhin noch einen kleinen Vorteil (310% statt nur 280% falls ich nicht Irre), aber einen Titel rauspatchen der noch nutzerloser ist, als ein Fußballspieler der ständig die Tore verwechselt?


----------



## Vadesh (25. Juni 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa das sagt jeder... bis die T10-Imba-Bombergruppe vor Heigan steht und sich an ihm dumm und dämlich wiped, weil kaum einer den Tanz kann. Erst letztens wieder erlebt. Der Boss ist Movement par excellence, gibt kaum einen der mehr erfordert. Also soviel zum ultraleichten Naxx. Und auch Ulduar dürfte für viele spätestens ab Aurijaya eine Herausforderung werden, den Eisenrat und *Ignis dürften viele gar nicht kennen geschweige denn besiegen können.* Zumindest was Random-Raids angeht.
> 
> Also besseres Equip heißt nicht automatisch besseres Können! Und darum sollen sie sowohl den Titel als auch die Ulduar-Drachen ruhig drinlassen, weil der Ottonormalspieler auch auf längere Sicht nicht so ohne weiteres rankommen wird.



Ignis haben wir im 10er mit T9 schon einfach umgezergt, keine Taktik, gar nichts. Einfach nur Schaden drauf und gut. Und mit T10,X wird das bei einigen Bossen mehr auch nicht schwierig sein. Bei den richtig fiesen Hardmodes (Mimiron / Yogg+0) wird das zwar nicht klappen, aber doch schon um Welten einfacher als damals.


----------



## Piposus (25. Juni 2010)

Also ich blende den Titel schon lange nicht mehr ein, weils einfach nur peinlich ist.


----------



## Nicolanda (25. Juni 2010)

refload schrieb:


> WENN der Titel abgeschafft wird kündigt Blizzard ds genau 4 Wochen (min.) vorher an. Also wird es den Titel auch mit 25% Buff geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep 25% buff raus Titel noch da wobei der sowieso nix wert ist^^


----------



## Schlamm (25. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht welches WoW ihr spielt. Aber bei uns auf dem Server "Der Mithrilorden" hat den noch kaum jemand geschafft.


----------



## DaScAn (25. Juni 2010)

Jedesmal die selben Fragen hier, nutzt doch mal die Suchfunktion -.-

Macht lieber "Meister der Lehren" den Titel haben mittlerweile weniger spieler als den "Königsmörder"!


----------



## Pulmi (25. Juni 2010)

es wird vorher angekündigt seitens blizz wenn sie etwas rauspatchen. also keine sorge... man erfährt früh genug davon. 

mir ist es relativ schnuppe mit welchen titeln die leute rumrennen. ob nun königsmörder oder jenkins oder weis der geier was.. ist doch jedem selber überlassen... ich selbst trage immer mein titel "hand von A'dal" weil ich damals echt viel zeit und "arbeit" reingesteckt habe und es eine erinnerung an schöne wow-stunden ist. da kommt auch ken königsmörder oder sonst was anderes ran.


----------



## Freakypriest (25. Juni 2010)

Nun ja die Nax Protodrachen wurde ohne große ankündigung rausgepacht, die info kam erst kurz vor dem Patch.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Nun ja die Nax Protodrachen wurde ohne große ankündigung rausgepacht, die info kam erst kurz vor dem Patch.


und dann hat blizz gesagt, das sie in zukunft 4 wochen vorher die entfernung von belohnungen bekantngeben


es gibt scvhlicht keinen einzigen bluepost das man kann königsmörder mehr werden kann, nicht mal ne andeutung. ich verstehe garnicht wie man auf die idee kommt das der mit 30% entfernt wird. wer ihn mit 25% nicht schafft , schafft ihn auch mit 30% nicht... das argument das der gesamte raid noch immer im gear zurückhängt zählt wohl nach 7 monaten icc nicht mehr


----------



## Russelkurt (5. Juli 2010)

solange ich keinen bluepost lese in dem ausdrücklich drinsteht, dass der königsmörder verschwindet halte ich das nur für ein hartnäckiges gerücht... ich mach mir deshalb doch keinen stress.


----------



## Zentoro (24. August 2010)

Titel und Belohnungen werden nicht mehr rausgepatcht. Punkt.


----------



## Torode (25. August 2010)

GZ Totengräber.


----------



## Pristus (25. August 2010)

Torode schrieb:


> GZ Totengräber.



Gz dein, dein Postcounter ist nun <alter Counter> plus 1


----------



## Ghazemeister (25. August 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Gz dein, dein Postcounter ist nun <alter Counter> plus 1



Deiner auch XD und ja meiner auch^^


----------



## Rolandos (25. August 2010)

Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden. 
Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein. 

Also kann der Titel rausgepacht werden, das wäre eine wirkliche Innovation von Blizzard.


----------



## Rongor (25. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden.
> Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein.
> 
> Also kann der Titel rausgepacht werden, das wäre eine wirkliche Innovation von Blizzard.



Oh Je^^ ein RL-Verwechsler -.-


----------



## Morélia (25. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden.
> Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein.
> 
> Also kann der Titel rausgepacht werden, das wäre eine wirkliche Innovation von Blizzard.



Deine Probleme möcht ich haben. 

Levelst Du also nur durch Begleit- und Lieferquests?
Oder schämst Du Dich immer beim questen, dass Du nem Pixebäür die Zunge rausschneidest oder einem Zwergenforscher das Gehirn entfernst um es einem anderen zu bringen?


----------



## Chrisjee (25. August 2010)

> Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden.
> Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein.


Also ich hab in WoW schon 56624 Kreaturen ermordet.
Ich verstehe das dies im RL evt. nicht gerne gesehen werden würde aber in einem Game ist das doch völlig wurscht ob ein paar Pixel sterben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden.
> Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein.
> 
> Also kann der Titel rausgepacht werden, das wäre eine wirkliche Innovation von Blizzard.



Sei doch froh, dass die Leute ihre mörderischen Fähigkeiten im Spiel auslassen
und damit betitelt werden anstatt das im RL zu machen und sich dann
Mörder in die Stirn ritzen als Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (25. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden.
> Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein.
> 
> Also kann der Titel rausgepacht werden, das wäre eine wirkliche Innovation von Blizzard.



Das war jetzt'n Witz oder?


----------



## Starfros (25. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden.
> Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein.




killst aber tagtäglich andere gestalten......kann man darauf stolz sein? (Statistik) 


Was für eine unsinnige Darstellung und zu jammern wegen einem Wort.


----------



## Bipun (25. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden.
> Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein.
> 
> Also kann der Titel rausgepacht werden, das wäre eine wirkliche Innovation von Blizzard.




ich find immer schön wenn solche ökos über ABSOLUT nichts aufregen. arthas ist nunmal der lich könig und du ermordest ihn.


----------



## Mosaik (25. August 2010)

besser er fällt als mein char^^


----------



## Duselette (25. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden.
> Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein.
> 
> Also kann der Titel rausgepacht werden, das wäre eine wirkliche Innovation von Blizzard.



finde es völlig daneben, dass du deinen geistigen Dünnschiss hier verteilst.


----------



## White_Sky (25. August 2010)

8 mal zitiert O.o!

EDIT: Jetzt 9 mal wegen unten.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden.
> Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein.
> 
> Also kann der Titel rausgepacht werden, das wäre eine wirkliche Innovation von Blizzard.


An deiner Stelle würde Ich nicht darauf Stolz sein die Grenzen zwischen Spiel und Realität nichtmehr wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Anglus (25. August 2010)

Belphega schrieb:


> Leider haben sie das auch von den Naxx-Protos gesagt und diese warn plötzlich mit nem Contentpatch weg :/



Nein haben sie nicht.Erst als sie die Naxx drachen rausgepatched haben sagten sie das sie bei den ulduar drachen 4 wochen vorher bescheid sagen.


----------



## tuerlich (25. August 2010)

hm. die einzigen titel, die ich noch unbedingt haben will sind: der unermüdliche, meister der lehren. und dazu noch ein ziemlich unerreichbarer, den ich damals nicht gepackt habe: herold der titanen. kingslayer dagegen ist für mich nur ein hero-schalter. hab den titel noch nie getragen. stolzer wäre ich auf licht des morgens bzw wird wohl bald bei uns im 10er lk hc gelegt und bezwinger des gefallenen königs hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Anglus (25. August 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welches WoW ihr spielt. Aber bei uns auf dem Server "Der Mithrilorden" hat den noch kaum jemand geschafft.



Echt?. Auf den meisten Servern laufen da schon so unglaublich viele mit rum das ist schon nicht mehr normal.


----------



## Eyatrian (25. August 2010)

Akanis schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Titel im moment rausgenommen werden?
> Der Titel Held der eisigen Weiten gibs ja auch noch und der wurde auch nicht rausgenommen.
> 
> Ich würde mich eher um den Titel *Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs* sorgen machen da durch den Patch den immer mehr Leute bekommen werden was im moment nur die richtig guten Spieler haben.



den bekommen selbst mit dem 30% Buff nur die richtig guten spieler, da er auf Heroisch einfach 1000mal schwerer ist als Normal.  1 Fehler/Unachtsamkeit = Wipe


----------



## Eyatrian (25. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Das war jetzt'n Witz oder?



Ich hoffe doch, sonst sollte er sich mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen.


----------



## M18 (25. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Finde es völlig daneben, auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, als ein Mörder bezeichnet zu werden.
> Finde es Abartig, auf einen Mördertitel auch noch stolz zu sein.
> 
> Also kann der Titel rausgepacht werden, das wäre eine wirkliche Innovation von Blizzard.



dann haustn halt auf Heroisch um im 10er und bekommst nen schön humanen Titel "Bane of the fallen king" oder im 25er passt vlt noch besser zu dir: "Light of Dawn" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

